

Facebook Pages of U.S. Senators (PIPA/SOPA comments allowed) - matthodan

Here are links to the Facebook pages of most of the U.S. Senate.  Express your opinion on PIPA/SOPA and make a difference.  Really want to make a difference?  Give them a call.  Phone numbers also provided.<p>Links moved to comment below so they would be clickable.
======
matthodan
Mark Begich (D, AK) - (907) 271-5915
[http://www.facebook.com/Begich?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/Begich?sk=wall&filter=1)

Barbra Boxer (D, CA) - (510) 286-8537
[http://www.facebook.com/barbaraboxer?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/barbaraboxer?sk=wall&filter=1)

Lisa Murkowski (R, AK) - 907-456-0233
[http://www.facebook.com/SenLisaMurkowski?sk=wall&filter=...](http://www.facebook.com/SenLisaMurkowski?sk=wall&filter=1)

Jeff Sessions (R, AL) - (205) 731-1500
[http://www.facebook.com/jeffsessions?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/jeffsessions?sk=wall&filter=1)

Richard Shelby (R, AL) - (205) 731-1384
[http://www.facebook.com/RichardShelby?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/RichardShelby?sk=wall&filter=1)

John Boozman (R, AR) - (501) 372-7153
[http://www.facebook.com/BoozmanforArkansas?sk=wall&filte...](http://www.facebook.com/BoozmanforArkansas?sk=wall&filter=1)

Richard Blumenthal (D, CT) - (860) 258-6940
[http://www.facebook.com/dickblumenthal?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/dickblumenthal?sk=wall&filter=1)

Bill Nelson (D, FL) - (407)-872-7161
[http://www.facebook.com/billnelson?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/billnelson?sk=wall&filter=1)

Johnny Isakson (R, GA) - (770) 661-0999
[http://www.facebook.com/isakson?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/isakson?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Daniel Akaka (D, HI) - (808) 522-8970
[http://www.facebook.com/danielakaka?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/danielakaka?sk=wall&filter=1)

Tom Harkin (D, IA) - (515) 284-4574
[http://www.facebook.com/tomharkin?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/tomharkin?sk=wall&filter=1)

Dick Durbin (D, IL) - (312) 353-4952
[http://www.facebook.com/SenatorDurbin?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/SenatorDurbin?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Mark Kirk (R, IL) - (312)-886-3506
[http://www.facebook.com/KirkForSenate?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/KirkForSenate?sk=wall&filter=1)

Richard Lugar (R, IN) - (202) 224-4814
[http://www.facebook.com/senatorlugar?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/senatorlugar?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Daniel Coats (R, IN) - (317) 554-0750 [http://www.facebook.com/pages/Senator-
Dan-Coats/180671148633...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/Senator-Dan-
Coats/180671148633644?sk=wall&filter=1) (replies only)

Mary Landrieu (D, LA) - 225-383-0331
[http://www.facebook.com/senatormarylandrieu?sk=wall&filt...](http://www.facebook.com/senatormarylandrieu?sk=wall&filter=1)

John Kerry (D, MA) - 617-565-8519
[http://www.facebook.com/johnkerry?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/johnkerry?sk=wall&filter=1)

Ben Cardin (D, MD) - (410) 962-4436
[http://www.facebook.com/bencardin?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/bencardin?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Barbra Mikulski (D, MD) - (410) 962-4510
[http://www.facebook.com/SenatorMikulski?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/SenatorMikulski?sk=wall&filter=1)

Olympia Snowe (R, ME) - (207) 874-0883
[http://www.facebook.com/snoweforsenate?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/snoweforsenate?sk=wall&filter=1)

Susan Collins (R, ME) - (207) 780-3575
[http://www.facebook.com/susancollins?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/susancollins?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Debbie Stabenow (D, MI) - (616)-975-0052
[http://www.facebook.com/stabenow?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/stabenow?sk=wall&filter=1)

Amy Klobuchar (D, MN) - 612-727-5220
[http://www.facebook.com/amyklobuchar?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/amyklobuchar?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Roger Wicker (R, MS) - (601)-965-4644
[http://www.facebook.com/SenatorWicker?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/SenatorWicker?sk=wall&filter=1)

Claire McCaskill (D, MO) - 314-367-1364
[http://www.facebook.com/clairemccaskill?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/clairemccaskill?sk=wall&filter=1)

Roy Blunt (R, MO) - (816) 471-7141
[http://www.facebook.com/RoyForMissouri?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/RoyForMissouri?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Frank Lautenberg (D, NJ) - (973) 639-8700
[http://www.facebook.com/franklautenberg?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/franklautenberg?sk=wall&filter=1)

Chuck Schumer (D, NY) - 212-486-4430
[http://www.facebook.com/chuckschumer?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/chuckschumer?sk=wall&filter=1)

Rob Portman (R, OH) - 216-522-7095
[http://www.facebook.com/robportman?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/robportman?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Tom Coburn (R, OK) - 918-581-7651
[http://www.facebook.com/teamcoburn?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/teamcoburn?sk=wall&filter=1)

Jack Reed (D, RI) - (401) 528-5200 [http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-
Reed/290491284325037?sk=w...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-
Reed/290491284325037?sk=wall&filter=1)

Lamar Alexander (R, TN) - (615) 736-5129
[http://www.facebook.com/lamaralexander?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/lamaralexander?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Bob Corker (R, TN) - 615-279-8125
[http://www.facebook.com/bobcorker?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/bobcorker?sk=wall&filter=1)
(replies only)

Kay Baliey Hutchenson (R, TX) - 214-361-3500
[http://www.facebook.com/TexansforKay?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/TexansforKay?sk=wall&filter=1)

Orrin Hatch (R, UT) - (801) 524-4380
[http://www.facebook.com/OrrinHatch?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/OrrinHatch?sk=wall&filter=1)

Bernie Sanders (I, VT) - (800)339-9834
[http://www.facebook.com/senatorsanders?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/senatorsanders?sk=wall&filter=1)

Patrick Leahy (D, VT) - (802) 863-2525
[http://www.facebook.com/patrickleahy?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/patrickleahy?sk=wall&filter=1)

Mark Warner (D, VA) - 804-775-2314
[http://www.facebook.com/MarkRWarner?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/MarkRWarner?sk=wall&filter=1)

Maria Cantwell (D, WA) - 206-220-6400
[http://www.facebook.com/senatorcantwell?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/senatorcantwell?sk=wall&filter=1)

Patty Murray (D, WA) - (206) 553-5545
[http://www.facebook.com/pattymurray?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/pattymurray?sk=wall&filter=1)

Herb Kohl (D, WI) - 414-297-4451
[http://www.facebook.com/herbkohl?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/herbkohl?sk=wall&filter=1)

Ron Johnson (R, WI) - 920-230-7070
[http://www.facebook.com/ron4senate?sk=wall&filter=1](http://www.facebook.com/ron4senate?sk=wall&filter=1)

